# Why must it be dark to dry?



## gogrow (Feb 5, 2008)

why do we hang our buds in complete darkness to dry? the reason i ask is b/c i read in an old issue of high times that the reason aculpulco gold was a golden color was because it was sunbleached from drying in the sun. if this is true, why then does everyone stress that it must be dark in the drying room?


----------



## Skeen (Feb 5, 2008)

cuz apparently light kills the THC... hang it water in dries faster.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 5, 2008)

Skeen said:


> cuz apparently light kills the THC... hang it water in dries faster.


hang it in water? so light degrades thc?


----------



## Skeen (Feb 5, 2008)

lol i was joking about hanging it in water. Just hang it upside down in a dark warm well ventilated place. Easy. 4 Days dry. Jar it/or smoke it.


----------



## Skeen (Feb 5, 2008)

and ye light degrades THC


----------



## kingding2385 (Feb 5, 2008)

when you dry your harvest do you hang the entire plant (root ball and all) or do you cut off the branches with the bud on it and hang them?


----------



## gogrow (Feb 5, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> when you dry your harvest do you hang the entire plant (root ball and all) or do you cut off the branches with the bud on it and hang them?


i hang the branches with bud, manicured of course. there is really no reason to hang the roots with the rest of the plant, no thc, just taking up space; but hanging the entire plant is ok, just make trimming a bitch


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 5, 2008)

actually putting your bud in water WILL make it dry faster, its called water curing. you out bud in water for 7-10 days, change water every day, keep dark, then after 19 days or so dry it out and you have cured bud, the water gets rid of the chlorophill and makes the smoke a lot smoother


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 5, 2008)

i meant 9 days not 19, it only takes max 15 days to water cure, but the bud is almost too smoothe


----------



## kingding2385 (Feb 5, 2008)

how much water do you put your bud in? like submerge it?


----------



## 7evendayfall (Feb 29, 2008)

after 9 days of curing, how long should we dry for?


----------



## MsMILFweed (Mar 1, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> how much water do you put your bud in? like submerge it?


I wouldn't think it would be to soak the bud, just put the end of a the stem in water? Is that the idea? Sounds interesting, I'll try it next time, except, what's to stop the stem from trying to root?


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 1, 2008)

yes milfweek...that would be a good thought considering you just snipped your buds. i'd like for someone to explain this method more.


----------



## Weed Guy (Mar 1, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> yes milfweek...that would be a good thought considering you just snipped your buds. i'd like for someone to explain this method more.


You completely submerge your buds and they will dry underwater.....Trust me it works. Read the Grow FAQ, posted below:

GROWFAQ

Its actually very simple to do, and makes it a nicer smoke IMO....


----------



## email468 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello - these links may help...
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/43287-drying-curing-question.html
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/44903-perfered-curing-methods.html


----------



## MsMILFweed (Mar 1, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> You completely submerge your buds and they will dry underwater.....Trust me it works. Read the Grow FAQ, posted below:
> 
> GROWFAQ
> 
> Its actually very simple to do, and makes it a nicer smoke IMO....


Wow, that sounds really cool. I've got some reading to do.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## SunnyD (Mar 3, 2008)

also darkness helps the chlorphyll break down


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks for the all the information


----------



## exzile (Mar 8, 2008)

dont forget to make some thc drops to when your done.  cant forget those


----------



## dangerdoom (Mar 4, 2009)

exzile said:


> dont forget to make some thc drops to when your done.  cant forget those


 

what are THC drops?


----------



## Nike617 (Mar 4, 2009)

so hang it upside down for 4 days in a dark room. Then put it in a jar for how long? Then smoke it after you jar it for x amount of time lol let me know thanks guys


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Mar 4, 2009)

dont hang for a set # of days in my opinion, i usually feel the buds and place in jars when they feel dry on the outside. this usually is a process perfected over time.Some larger cola,s will take longer than 4 days. You dont want to put in jars when they are to damp, cause you can get mold. Remember to burp your jars daily, during this you should check moisture and leave open accordingly. I usually only burp the jars for a week or two. I usually start to smoke about a month after curing begins, but all strains are different and some take longer to get the good taste and smell back.


----------



## Ghost420 (Mar 4, 2009)

trust me on this DO NOT water cure it tastes like shit


----------



## Nike617 (Mar 4, 2009)

how long do you usually leave in the jars for?


----------



## Nike617 (Mar 4, 2009)

and what the hell is burp lol


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Mar 4, 2009)

burp is opening the jar to let the chlorophyll and stale air out of the jars. also if alot of moisture built up then you may need to leave open for awhile to let the buds dry abit more. also remember when you burp to move the buds inside the jar around. I leave mine in jars from the time the are put in them till the jars are empty from me smoking. after the burping process which can take up to 2 weeks you can then seal the jars and just let them cure as long as you like. Hell a year if you wanted.


----------



## Nike617 (Mar 4, 2009)

after drying do I really need to cure them in jars cant I just smoke? what would happen If I didnt lol how long do you usually cure your for?


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Mar 4, 2009)

you can smoke right from the plant if you desire. It is truely all preference. see i like the bold flavors that cured marijuana has to offer. but alot of people like the fresh green taste of pot, so they smoke right away. now on the other end i have grown strains that taste much better after the drying process then they did after months of curing. So you can smoke now especially if you have a good vaporizer, otherwise i would at least wait until moisture content of the buds is right to burn correctly. the longest i have cured for was about 7 months. and that is just because that is how long that grow lasted me.


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Mar 4, 2009)

Gogrow sorry for hijacking the thread, for the original post though i would have to say that we cure in the dark to help slow the drying process. i have also heard that light degrades thc but have a hard time believing it, especially since they grow so well under LIGHT!!!!!


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 4, 2009)

gogrow said:


> why do we hang our buds in complete darkness to dry? the reason i ask is b/c i read in an old issue of high times that the reason aculpulco gold was a golden color was because it was sunbleached from drying in the sun. if this is true, why then does everyone stress that it must be dark in the drying room?


 

just like sweet corn and actually most plants that are grown, once they are picked and ripe for the taken, any light that touches it is acutally destroying the cannaboids in the plant, just like when u pick sweet corn and take a bit, its nice a sweet, let it sit in the sun for 3 hrs longer after being picked, no longer sweet, hard with little flavor less, the sun somehow destroys the starches that once made the corn sweet, im assuming same goes with marijuana, the sun that was once a life giver, now is your plants worst enemy, thats just my 2 nickels man, 


ps i dont know anything about the hightimes article fore i do not read that crap, but im sure theres some truth and some untruth to it


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 4, 2009)

KAOSOWNER said:


> you can smoke right from the plant if you desire. It is truely all preference. see i like the bold flavors that cured marijuana has to offer. but alot of people like the fresh green taste of pot, so they smoke right away. now on the other end i have grown strains that taste much better after the drying process then they did after months of curing. So you can smoke now especially if you have a good vaporizer, otherwise i would at least wait until moisture content of the buds is right to burn correctly. the longest i have cured for was about 7 months. and that is just because that is how long that grow lasted me.


 


i dotn think u can smoke it right off the plant unless the plant hasnt been watered in weeks, wet weed does not get me high imo i dont think it would get most high, i smoke everyday though who knows


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Mar 4, 2009)

do you have a vaporizer???? the thc is psychoactive when the plant is ready to chop down so why would you not get high??? maybe you chop your plants to early.


----------



## Nike617 (Mar 4, 2009)

well im not going just to smoke it straight from the plant im going to hang the weed upside down and dry it out for 3-5 days how ever long it takes to dry lol well thanks for the help idk if im patient I might cure it for a week or two opened jar or no?


----------



## CookiesorBetter66 (Feb 4, 2017)

Weed Guy said:


> You completely submerge your buds and they will dry underwater.....Trust me it works. Read the Grow FAQ, posted below:
> 
> GROWFAQ
> 
> Its actually very simple to do, and makes it a nicer smoke IMO....


.

Stop all this nonsense. You're gonna make at least 5 people mold the fuck out of those nugs. You people actually think water, the most wet substance on earth, will dry something out? The water will get soaked up into the bud through the open cut you just made and fill the cells the bye bye bud hello mold/rot.


----------



## stawawager (Feb 13, 2017)

KAOSOWNER said:


> burp is opening the jar to let the chlorophyll and stale air out of the jars. also if alot of moisture built up then you may need to leave open for awhile to let the buds dry abit more. also remember when you burp to move the buds inside the jar around. I leave mine in jars from the time the are put in them till the jars are empty from me smoking. after the burping process which can take up to 2 weeks you can then seal the jars and just let them cure as long as you like. Hell a year if you wanted.


Do you ever see droplets form on the inside of the jar?


----------



## stawawager (Feb 13, 2017)

CookiesorBetter66 said:


> .
> 
> Stop all this nonsense. You're gonna make at least 5 people mold the fuck out of those nugs. You people actually think water, the most wet substance on earth, will dry something out? The water will get soaked up into the bud through the open cut you just made and fill the cells the bye bye bud hello mold/rot.


Seems like it would totally saturate the bud. Making it a soggy mess. It does sound like a practical joke LOL


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 13, 2017)

SunnyD said:


> also darkness helps the chlorphyll break down


This is a point I had not figured out all this time that makes perfect sense.


----------



## stawawager (Feb 14, 2017)

I wonder how long it takes chlorophyll to break all the down? 

? anyone know when we can post pictures again? What happened?


----------



## CookiesorBetter66 (Feb 24, 2017)

stawawager said:


> I wonder how long it takes chlorophyll to break all the down?
> 
> ? anyone know when we can post pictures again? What happened?


Just keep the bud it Mason haters in the dark for 2 weeks. Crack the lids off for an hour each day to let moisture escape, but keep them in the dark while the lids are off. 2 weeks will be enough time to make it smoke smoothly with enough chlorophyll broken down


----------



## Cheetzy (Jan 5, 2018)

Nike617 said:


> well im not going just to smoke it straight from the plant im going to hang the weed upside down and dry it out for 3-5 days how ever long it takes to dry lol well thanks for the help idk if im patient I might cure it for a week or two opened jar or no?


Fucken A


----------



## Americanadian420 (Mar 25, 2020)

Skeen said:


> and ye light degrades THC


so does a "warm" room lol


----------



## HONEYCOMBHILLZ (Mar 25, 2020)

Nike617 said:


> after drying do I really need to cure them in jars cant I just smoke? what would happen If I didnt lol how long do you usually cure your for?


How are you even a "Well- Known Member "....lol


----------



## LinguaPeel (Mar 29, 2020)

Americanadian420 said:


> so does a "warm" room lol


How does light degrade thc when there is no thc in fresh crops?


----------



## Americanadian420 (Mar 30, 2020)

LinguaPeel said:


> How does light degrade thc when there is no thc in fresh crops?


there's definitely thc in fresh crops... i've smoked right off the plant and got plenty high.. wasn't the best taste or high.. but it definitely has thc when it's fresh.. the trichomes just mature with age and the thc content gets more potent eventually turning into cbn if left too long


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 30, 2020)

HONEYCOMBHILLZ said:


> How are you even a "Well- Known Member "....lol


You do realize the person you quoted wrote that 11 years ago, right?


----------



## HONEYCOMBHILLZ (Mar 31, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> You do realize the person you quoted wrote that 11 years ago, right?


Saw it after i posted..lol


----------

